# Sports Personality of the Year Programme



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am an hour and forty minutes into the Sports Personality of the Year Programme - I cant belive how bad it has been produced - to say its been dumbed down is an undertstatement - its the 50th Programme for heavens sake. Full of minor celbrities making pratts of themselves, video collages that resemble the after effects of a Friday night on Sutton High Street crappy music and hardly any bloody sport.

It is CRAP .... I HATE the BBC .... full of PC Yoghurt Knitters ... I cant belive how bad they have got over the last few years .... I AM SO F*****G ANGRY ... THEY COULDNT PRODUCE A URINE SAMPLE LET ALONE A SUPPOSED PRESITIGIOUS SPORTS PROGRAMME ... AND STILL NO SPORT ,,,, ITS BOLLOX .... I AM SO ANGRY IT TRIVIALISES THE WONDEFUL ACHIEVEMENTS OF THE SPORTSMEN AND WOMEN ..... POLITICALLY CORRECT W******S


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT,

Stop beating about the bush and tells us how you really feel.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> It is CRAP .... I HATE the BBC .... full of PC Yoghurt Knitters ... I cant belive how bad they have got over the last few years .... I AM SO F*****G ANGRY ... THEY COULDNT PRODUCE A URINE SAMPLE LET ALONE A SUPPOSED PRESITIGIOUS SPORTS PROGRAMME ... AND STILL NO SPORT ,,,, ITS BOLLOX .... I AM SO ANGRY IT TRIVIALISES THE WONDEFUL ACHIEVEMENTS OF THE SPORTSMEN AND WOMEN ..... POLITICALLY CORRECT W******S


So you don't like them then ?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I get the feeling not. I agree. Why are we paying all that a year for one 'king channel? Next politician I speak to will be told make the bbc advertise & i'll vote for you-maybe.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> > It is CRAP .... I HATE the BBC .... full of PC Yoghurt Knitters ... I cant belive how bad they have got over the last few years .... I AM SO F*****G ANGRY ... THEY COULDNT PRODUCE A URINE SAMPLE LET ALONE A SUPPOSED PRESITIGIOUS SPORTS PROGRAMME ... AND STILL NO SPORT ,,,, ITS BOLLOX .... I AM SO ANGRY IT TRIVIALISES THE WONDEFUL ACHIEVEMENTS OF THE SPORTSMEN AND WOMEN ..... POLITICALLY CORRECT W******S
> 
> 
> So you don't like them then ?


 I am suffering from BBC World Service Television overload from my travels ... if you think our domestic service is bad







the world services "persons" are just unbelievable ... I need a drink !


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

And another thing ... all these bloody digital channels that I am paying for and don't watch ... half of them are even in languages that I cant understand ..... I need two drinks


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Now that's a good idea.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am with you Paul Mr C ... make them ... I would just love it if those B******* had to answer to the market for their crap

I need three drinks

Tw*ts


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The BBC already advertise. Have you noticed how, before everey bloody programme, there are half a dozen trailers for this or that up coming pile of crap programming! And those bloody stupid adverts for 5 live and DAB Radio.

Mind you just got the Chrimbo RT (it's the only time of year I buy it) and Galaxy Quest is on over the holiday so I will stop knocking them for a little while.

Sigourney Weaver, tit's a bulging. Lovely!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

After last night's trauma and despite nursing a slight headache I feel much better - what better therapy than fantasizing about GMTV's Loraine Kelly - chunky but not too chunky









I still think the BBC are crap


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well perhaps the BBC producers read the RLT Forum









Or more likely they have taken heed of the huge number of complaints they recieved after last year (I hope they fired that twat who produced last years programme).

A far better programme, even Garry Lineker restricetd himself to a few bad jokes.

The film clips were still a bit arty but a big improvement.

The presenters showed, for the most part, a degree of respect that was sadly lacking last year.

I didn't realise that the Indy champion (and Indy 500 winner) Dan Wheldon is English









Highlights were Ricky Hatton, Jose Mourinho, Pele, Lord Coe (a good Tory!) and is Zara Phillips hot or what?







(no wonder Will Greenwood hasn't done much on the rugby pitch lately) and not forgetting Daley Thompson turning up in a grey sweatshirt and jogging bottoms and insisting on giving a speech









Lowlights; Tony Blair

I suppose it was inevitable that Freddy Flintoff won, but personally Ricky Hatton got my vote.

Quote of the programme: Sue Barker asking the Wales Rugby Union coach if he could "keep Gavin Henson out of Church"


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Of course not to mention 2003 which was even worse than last year


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Someone has stolen John's account details







.

He wouldn't normally be this pleasant when writing about Auntie Beeb







.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I dodn't see this years or the last, I never bother watching ti for the reasons John mentions. However, I noticed you mentioned the Indy 500...well here is my one claim to fame......I went to school with Darion Franchitti! I remember on his 17th birthday he had the morning off (for his driving test) obviously he passed, and pulled into school in a brand new Sierra Cosworth. They weren't long out at the time and were worth a fortune. Quite a sight to see a 17 year old parking in school in one!


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> I dodn't see this years or the last, I never bother watching ti for the reasons John mentions. However, I noticed you mentioned the Indy 500...well here is my one claim to fame......I went to school with Darion Franchitti! I remember on his 17th birthday he had the morning off (for his driving test) obviously he passed, and pulled into school in a brand new Sierra Cosworth. They weren't long out at the time and were worth a fortune. Quite a sight to see a 17 year old parking in school in one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FLINTOFF !!!! ..... FLINTOFF !!! what an imaginative pick that was. Pick someone whio the following day is out for a duck in possible the most boring sport on the planet after golf. Ellen Mcarthur desrved it because she is pushing the boundaries. Steven Chavard got it for...???????


----------

